# Das Anglerboard ist am Wochenende offline!



## Salziges Silber (2. Dezember 2019)

drei tage ohne das a.board ist wie drei tage ohne sex


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Dezember 2019)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> drei tage ohne das a.board ist wie drei tage ohne sex


...nur schlimmer!!!


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2019)

Es riecht nach diesem einen Add-On auf das wir seit 2016 warten


----------



## zokker (2. Dezember 2019)

Ne Leute, das könnt ihr nicht machen ... das geht so nicht. Das wird ja ein tolles WE und Freitag muß ich auch noch zum Zahnarzt.


----------



## Pescador (2. Dezember 2019)

Schei**, dann bin ich aber Montag voll auf Entzug.


----------



## Jason (2. Dezember 2019)

Tja, was mach ich den dann? Gute Frage.


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Tja, was mach ich den dann? Gute Frage.



Gute Gelegenheit Zeit am Wasser zu verbringen, so wie eigentlich immer.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2019)

Das ist doch scheixxe drei Tage ohne AB. Also Angeln gehen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (2. Dezember 2019)

Leute, geht angeln! Und dann haut am Montag in die Tasten. Wir wollen geile Fangberichte sehen und lesen!


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Dezember 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ne Leute, das könnt ihr nicht machen ... das geht so nicht. Das wird ja ein tolles WE und Freitag muß ich auch noch zum Zahnarzt.



Du kannst ja das WE dazu nutzen um schöne Bilder zu schießen - dann hätten wir wieder was "Erbauliches".....


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Dezember 2019)

"Never change a *running system*"


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Dezember 2019)

Also Jungs!
Ihr könntet ja in der Zeit mal eure Familien kennenlernen.
Ich vermute da entstehen neue Freundschaften.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. Dezember 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Leute, geht angeln! Und dann haut am Montag in die Tasten. Wir wollen geile Fangberichte sehen und lesen!


Hmm, Windfinder sagt für Fehmarn Windstärke 6-7 böig 8-9... wie wär's mit "Nein!"?


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Dezember 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist doch scheixxe drei Tage ohne AB. Also Angeln gehen.



hartmut, ich hatte bei diesem thema sofort an dich gedacht


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2019)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> hartmut, ich hatte bei diesem thema sofort an dich gedacht


Ach Maik womit habe ich das Verdient.


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich speicher mir ne Kopie vom Board und les drei Tage alte Themen. ALLE


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2019)

Was passiert dann eigentlich mit den Türchen an den Tagen?


----------



## Jason (2. Dezember 2019)

Wird alles in einem Pott geworfen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Dezember 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Hmm, Windfinder sagt für Fehmarn Windstärke 6-7 böig 8-9... wie wär's mit "Nein!"?



Weichei.......................


----------



## Pescador (2. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was passiert dann eigentlich mit den Türchen an den Tagen?


Au Backe, da wird hier aber manch einer bitterlich weinen. Ein ganzes WE ohne Türchen ...


----------



## Jason (2. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich speicher mir ne Kopie vom Board und les drei Tage alte Themen. ALLE


Das ist gut. Man sollte sich immer auf dem laufenden halten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was passiert dann eigentlich mit den Türchen an den Tagen?


Die könnt/müsst Ihr dann auf Facebook oder Instagram öffnen. Ist bissl blöd, das stimmt. Aber das ist eben der Preis, den man für ein völlig aufgemotztes Board zahlen muss 
Am Freitag gibt's noch regulär ein Türchen, Sa und So dann über unsere allseits beliebten sozialen Netzwerke...


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Dezember 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> über unsere allseits beliebten sozialen Netzwerke




Jaja..... das ist mal wieder so ein Moment wo man sich alt vorkommt....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Dezember 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Jaja..... das ist mal wieder so ein Moment wo man sich alt vorkommt.... [/QUOTE
> 
> "Weiß dass man es ist"


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Dezember 2019)

Uii, dann gibts in 9 Monaten ja reichlich Angler-Nachwuchs


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. Dezember 2019)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Weichei.......................


Ich gebs ja zu


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Dezember 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Die könnt/müsst Ihr dann auf Facebook oder Instagram öffnen. Ist bissl blöd, das stimmt. Aber das ist eben der Preis, den man für ein *völlig aufgemotztes Board zahlen muss *


An deinen Worten werden wir dich messen! Wehe es gibt dann Montag kein Facepalmsmiliey!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> An deinen Worten werden wir dich messen! Wehe es gibt dann Montag kein Facepalmsmiliey!



Na dann schonmal vorsorglich, damit ich es am Montag nicht vergesse:


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Die könnt/müsst Ihr dann auf Facebook oder Instagram öffnen. Ist bissl blöd, das stimmt. Aber das ist eben der Preis, den man für ein völlig aufgemotztes Board zahlen muss
> Am Freitag gibt's noch regulär ein Türchen, Sa und So dann über unsere allseits beliebten sozialen Netzwerke...


Also ohne FB oder Instagram Account nicht möglich. 
Ich fühle mich diskriminiert und plädiere für einen Trostwobbler


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2019)

Das muss man erst mal verdauen. Bald 20 Jahre wurde überhaupt nix gemacht und jetzt quasi andauernd...!


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das muss man erst mal verdauen. Bald 20 Jahre wurde überhaupt nix gemacht und jetzt quasi andauernd...!


Gerade trauert man nicht mehr den Brieftauben hinterher, gelle ^^


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiss halt aktuell nicht, was mehr der Erwähnung wert ist. Das jahrelange Nichtstun, oder den neuen Drang zur "Verbesserung" - man wird sehen!


----------



## Vanner (3. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also ohne FB oder Instagram Account nicht möglich.
> Ich fühle mich diskriminiert und plädiere für einen Trostwobbler



Da schließe ich mich doch glatt an.


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Dezember 2019)

Vanner schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich doch glatt an.


Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass Facebook und Instawas? mir auch völlich abgehen ?


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also ohne FB oder Instagram Account nicht möglich.
> Ich fühle mich diskriminiert und plädiere für einen Trostwobbler





Vanner schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich doch glatt an.





Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass Facebook und Instawas? mir auch völlich abgehen ?



Also ICH sehe keinen Grund, Rückständigkeit auch noch zu gratifizieren


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also ICH sehe keinen Grund, Rückständigkeit auch noch zu gratifizieren


Hör doch auf zu Prokrastinieren, da tut nur das Skrotum weh und du bekommst komische Anwandlungen


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2019)

Ja ist er denn am Bodensee, dass ihm tut der Beutel weh!?


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich hoffe schwer darauf, dass sich noch irgendwo ein Krankenschwester - Smiley (NUUURSE!!!) auftreiben lässt....


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Dezember 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hör doch auf zu Prokrastinieren, da tut nur das Skrotum weh und du bekommst komische Anwandlungen


Ich übe schonmal, ich benötige morgen ein gerüttelt Maß Schaum vorm Mund


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Dezember 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich hoffe schwer darauf, dass sich noch irgendwo ein Krankenschwester - Smiley (NUUURSE!!!) auftreiben lässt....




Watt biste eich fürn Mod?


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Dezember 2019)

Hase- den hatt ich doch tatsächlich zwischen den ganzen neuen Smileys übersehen....

Ich attestiere dir hiermit, dass du bessere Augen hast als ich!


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Dezember 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hase- den hatt ich doch tatsächlich zwischen den ganzen neuen Smileys übersehen....
> 
> Ich attestiere dir hiermit, dass du bessere Augen hast als ich!


Ich schummel, ich habe heute meine Brille geputzt :-*


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Watt biste eich fürn Mod?


Also ICH hätte mir die kranke Schwester aber schärfer vorgestellt


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2019)

Never change das AB

nur für eine neue Krankenschwester.
3tage


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2019)

ES 
gibt bald keine neuen Angler meer

aber ein sehr sehr tolles AB

für ??

lass es doch die näcksten 20jahre so!


----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2019)

Da hätte ich ja gleich bis Montag im Krankenhaus bleiben können...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Da hätte ich ja gleich bis Montag im Krankenhaus bleiben können...




Kannst du denn wenigstens angeln Kalle?


----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du denn wenigstens angeln Kalle?


Nee das zieht sich noch hinne....
Erst Bestahlung und Reha dann schau ich weiter...


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich freu mich auf die neue Software und überlege bis 15.59 noch möglichst hitzige Diskussionen zu entfachen und dann zu beobachten wie sie sich nachdem das AB wieder online sein wird entwickeln


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf die neue Software und überlege bis 15.59 noch möglichst hitzige Diskussionen zu entfachen und dann zu beobachten wie sie sich nachdem das AB wieder online sein wird entwickeln


Klimawandel vielleicht?


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Klimawandel vielleicht?


Von Wölfen verursachter Klimawandel schränkt ältere Angler ein- damit dürfte man alle erwischen


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Von Wölfen verursachter Klimawandel schränkt ältere Angler ein- damit dürfte man alle erwischen



Ausgezeichnet, vielleicht sollte noch was mit Dorsch, Hechtvorfach und Fischereigesetzen rein. Verbände und das Bundesland-südöstlich-von-Hessen-Baden-Würrtemberg-und-Thüringen kommen dann ganz von allein.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Von Wölfen verursachter Klimawandel schränkt ältere Angler ein- damit dürfte man alle erwischen



Hallo,

ha, euch jungen Hupfern mache ich allen noch was vor. Und weil wir gerade dabei sind, den Wölfen und dem Klima auch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## sprogoe (6. Dezember 2019)

Ich freue mich auf ein WE ohne AB, ist wie ein kleiner Beitrag zum Weltfrieden.


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. Dezember 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf ein WE ohne AB, ist wie ein kleiner Beitrag zum Weltfrieden.


Nicole....bist du´s ?


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Nicole....bist du´s ?


Sprogoe im Blümchenkleid, mit Klampfe und Friedensliedern ist jetzt aber auch keine Alternative an tristen Regenwochenenden!


----------



## thor1988 (6. Dezember 2019)

Ganze Wochenende Regen angesagt  AB geschlossen...........da gibt es bestimmt nen zusammenhang ^^ Naja hol ich mir halt im Regen nen hecht ausm Kanal der letzte war sehr delikat


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2019)

Bei dem Wetter dürft vermutlich auch keiner lange herumtrödeln, wenn er es ans Wasser schafft.


----------



## sprogoe (6. Dezember 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Nicole....bist du´s ?


Finger weg von meiner Nicole!


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Dezember 2019)

Ich wünsche den Technikern und beteiligten Admins ein gutes Gelingen - allen anderen ein ruhiges und entspanntes Wochenende....

Bis Sonntagabend.....


----------



## Minimax (9. Dezember 2019)

Hahaha,
Erster!


----------



## geomas (10. Dezember 2019)

@TechDoc Habe gerade versucht, etwas zu posten - da gabs den Hinweis „Dieser Beitrag wartet auf die Bestätigung eines Moderators...” - ist das ein Feature, ein Bug oder was ganz anderes? Danke und schön, daß das AB wieder läuft!


----------



## Mikesch (10. Dezember 2019)

War aber ein langes Wochenende.


----------



## Jason (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe gemerkt, dass es auch ohne AB geht. Aber es ging verdammt schwer.  Ich denke mal, ihr habt gute Arbeit geleistet.
Sieht echt gut aus.* Danke!!!*

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2019)

oh, was ist hier passiert ?


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2019)

Hurra das AB ist wieder da.


----------



## catchandfun (10. Dezember 2019)

Richtig cool geworden


----------



## Fruehling (10. Dezember 2019)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. Dezember 2019)

Willkommen zurück, liebes Forum


----------



## Bocinegro (10. Dezember 2019)

Das schaut gut aus!


----------



## Naish82 (10. Dezember 2019)

Sieht gut aus, das neue Design!


----------



## Mooskugel (10. Dezember 2019)

Erstmal ungewohnt. Aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## Seele (10. Dezember 2019)

Würde mal sagen: Großes Lob an die ganze Mannschaft. Habt ihr gut hin bekommen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Dezember 2019)

Moin, nice nice!


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Dezember 2019)

Gefällt mir deutlich besser als die alte Version.
Danke


----------



## ollidi (10. Dezember 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Würde mal sagen: Großes Lob an die ganze Mannschaft. Habt ihr gut hin bekommen.


Dem schliesse ich mich uneingeschränkt an.


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2019)

Auch von mir nochmal herzlichen Dank an das AB Team für die gelungene Renovierung und alle Achtung für die sicher stressige Wochenendschicht, 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## ollidi (10. Dezember 2019)

Mir gefällt auch die neue Funktion für die Mods gut, mit der wir jetzt leichte Stromschläge durch die Tastatur einzelner Boardies schicken können.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Mir gefällt auch die neue Funktion für die Mods gut, mit der wir jetzt leichte Stromschläge durch die Tastatur einzelner Boardies schicken können.


Ihr habt doch eh nicht den Schneid die Einzu... AUA!
Kann ich die untere Leiste ausblenden? Irgendwie rutscht das Eingabefeld immer runter (mobile Nutzung, wenn ich schreibe sieht es wie folgt aus)


----------



## Fruehling (10. Dezember 2019)

...und das sogar per WLAN...


----------



## pulpot (10. Dezember 2019)

Hi, sieht schön aus, mit Ausnahme der runden Profilbilder, da ist teilweise zuviel weggeschnitten.

Eine kurze Fehlerbeschreibung; in der unteren Zeile funftionieren die Links der Spalte "nützliche Links" nicht.


----------



## ollidi (10. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kann ich die untere Leiste ausblenden? Irgendwie rutscht das Eingabefeld immer runter (mobile Nutzung, wenn ich schreibe sieht es wie folgt aus)


@TechDoc  Kannst Du bitte mal schauen?


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2019)

Nebenbei, was sträflicher Weise vergessen wurde:


----------



## TechDoc (10. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nebenbei, was sträflicher Weise vergessen wurde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Setze kochtopf mal zwischen zwei Doppelpunkte --> :smiliename:


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2019)




----------



## TechDoc (10. Dezember 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> @TechDoc  Kannst Du bitte mal schauen?



Ich schaue schon. Auch nach der Frage mit den Benachrichtigungen beschränken.


----------



## degl (10. Dezember 2019)

Nun ja.........man gewöhnt sich an alles

gruß degl


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2019)

gefällt mir!


----------



## TechDoc (10. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch eh nicht den Schneid die Einzu... AUA!
> Kann ich die untere Leiste ausblenden? Irgendwie rutscht das Eingabefeld immer runter (mobile Nutzung, wenn ich schreibe sieht es wie folgt aus)
> Anhang anzeigen 333871



@Kochtopf Kannst du mal schauen, ob wir die richtige Einstellung erwischt haben?


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2019)

Die untere Leiste ist weg und ich schreibe einfach mal einen etwas längeren Text um zu gucken ob das richtig funktioniert. Ist schon spannend, wenn die Software neu aufgesetzt wird. Ich habe gerade den Eindruck das mein Fehler behoben wurde, vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2019)

Wir hatten das in der Vergangenheit mal angesprochen: für Mobilnutzer wäre es toll, wenn man manuell die Seitenanzahl angeben könnte zu der gesprungen werden soll. 
Ist jetzt vermutlich nicht das drängenste Problem aber ich wollte es anmerken


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde, das Textfeld is n bisschen klein.


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch eh nicht den Schneid die Einzu... AUA!
> Kann ich die untere Leiste ausblenden? Irgendwie rutscht das Eingabefeld immer runter (mobile Nutzung, wenn ich schreibe sieht es wie folgt aus)


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir hatten das in der Vergangenheit mal angesprochen: für Mobilnutzer wäre es toll, wenn man manuell die Seitenanzahl angeben könnte zu der gesprungen werden soll.
> Ist jetzt vermutlich nicht das drängenste Problem aber ich wollte es anmerken


Geht doch.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Geht doch.
> Anhang anzeigen 333904


Du bist der Beste, hanzz


----------



## jkc (10. Dezember 2019)

Sou, schön, dass wir wieder online sind.
Ich sag Mal so, mir tut man selten ein Gefallen mit einem Update, ich hasse es mich nicht zurecht zu finden durch geänderte Funktionen, Layouts und Icons.
Aber schauen wir Mal, wird schon noch lol

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also ohne FB oder Instagram Account nicht möglich.
> Ich fühle mich diskriminiert und plädiere für einen Trostwobbler





Vanner schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich doch glatt an.


Uns hat wohl keiner erhört


----------



## Vanner (10. Dezember 2019)

Nö, scheint wohl so.


----------



## Ndber (10. Dezember 2019)

gefällt mir echt super das neue Designan das fleissige AB-Team!!!


----------



## Pescador (11. Dezember 2019)

Alles soweit prima. Schönes und funktionales Design.
Aber ... vom Smartphone aus einen Beitrag schreiben erfordert doch ziemlich Geduld und vor allem höchste Vorsicht, was man da gerade berührt. Das Textfeld ist quasi immer irgendwie überdeckt mit irgendwelchen Menueleisten und andere Ebenen die sich immer frech ins Bild schleichen. Also aus meiner subjektiven Sicht etwas überladen und anstrengend zu bedienen.
Wie gesagt, mit dem Smartphone. Vom Rechner aus sehr schön und problemlos bedienbar.

Aber vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter und der einhergehenden Unflexiblität ?


----------



## ollidi (11. Dezember 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> Das Textfeld ist quasi immer irgendwie überdeckt mit irgendwelchen Menueleisten


Schau mal bitte etwas weiter oben in diesem Thread den Beitrag von hanzz gestern um 15:50. Ich denke mal Du meinst genau das.


----------



## Pescador (11. Dezember 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Schau mal bitte etwas weiter oben in diesem Thread den Beitrag von hanzz gestern um 15:50. Ich denke mal Du meinst genau das.


Super, genau das war's! Störfaktor nun beseitigt.
Danke!


----------

